# Gti mk4 vacuum lines...



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright guys, im slightly confused on an issue..... have had this gti for about 6 months now, and am finally gonna start doing major(ish) mods. already have 3" turbo back, and an intake, so gonna chip it either this or next weekend. the problem, is that the previous owner really jacked up ALL the vacuum lines. most are cut in 2 and have just been clamped together:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: so i definitely need to replace these ASAP. my question is this, many guys are saying to use 4mm tubing. others have tossed around 6mm tubing, yet others have stated 3.5mm tubing. which is the correct size for the tubing? and if different tubes are different sizes, which ones are they(where do they lead to)? 
thanks for the help guys. im a bit stuck, and my local stealership isnt worth jack...


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Uh yeah dont buy vacuum tubing from the stealership. Just buy vacuum hose from an auto parts store and go to town. All the vacuum ports on the manifold are not the same size. So just buy whatever size fits the ports.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

Mindfault said:


> Uh yeah dont buy vacuum tubing from the stealership. Just buy vacuum hose from an auto parts store and go to town. All the vacuum ports on the manifold are not the same size. So just buy whatever size fits the ports.


 yeah never going there unless its a dire emergency... i needed to replaced my thermostat when i got the car, they quoted me around 200 bucks for the part ONLY. got the same one at napa for under 20....:thumbup: 
hmmmm will do... whats the biggest size you reckon ill need?? 8mil?? or 6??


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Depends on if its. ID or OD. Make ur manifold accesible then look at the nipples on the manifold, and go to pepboys or wgatever and get that size hose. There. Are 2 very small ones on the end of the manifold by cyl runner #4. Then there is 2 in the middle of the manifold that are bigger. If i was to guess size i would say 8mm for the bigger ones. The smaller ones are the smallest hose ull find :thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

The nipple is about this wide : (-------)


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha. Thats my measurement haa


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

beautiful!:laugh: couldnt have measured it better myself! 
i would definitely assume all these damned hoses are id ofcourse! thinking about just ordering some sort of vac hose kit online and just guesstimating if i need any smaller, extra hoses! ahhh this seems like its gonna take longer than anticipated:banghead:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

most hoses are around 4mm id, go to autozone and get a few feet of 4mm i.d and a foot or two of 6mm i.d fuel hose and you should be covered. Don't make the mistake I did and buy their spectra silicone vacuum hose, it melts together under the manifold in a days drive. 
If you want silicone vac hose order it online and make sure it is heat treated.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Clean^ u should do the injector wire tuck under the fuel rail. And get rid of that plastic


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks, 
I got a fuel rail on here earlier, (I think mines leaking) and I have a wiring harness to replace my broken worn out wires so when I get a chance to put it on I'll do the tuck. 
The remaining blue hoses are the spectra crap. hopefully this weekend I'll get around to replacing the rest of it. 
That red hose is older than **** has been used on two cars, doesn't burn, melt anything, but being that I bought it 6 years ago on ebay I can't find it again (in blue). 
I want to do a blue and polished look. 
This is the lower cover I painted for it. 
Sorry to thread jack for a minute, but hopefully I gave you the info you needed.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

No prob:laugh: definitely worth the help. Last q... How long did it take you to replace all the hoses?? Is it a weekender or a few hours task?? Lol thanks brehs!:thumbup:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a few hours, some of them are just a pain in the a$$ to get to. 
If your doing it you might as well pull out the n249 so you can get rid of all those hoses. you can leave the rest so it still looks good for emissions.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

hithard02 said:


> Just a few hours, some of them are just a pain in the a$$ to get to.
> If your doing it you might as well pull out the n249 so you can get rid of all those hoses. you can leave the rest so it still looks good for emissions.


 Thats my problem, I live in Cali, meaning we have the hitler of all emissions. Removing those hoses would cause me to fail smog wouldn't it??


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

The n249 is tucked under the bracket on the intake, under a plastic cover, so if you only removed that and the extra vac lines nobody would know the difference as long as you put in a resistor so you don't get a fault code. 
The only thing that valve does is open and close the dv. 
There has to be someone in ca that has done this that can chime in and help you out.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

hithard02 said:


> The n249 is tucked under the bracket on the intake, under a plastic cover, so if you only removed that and the extra vac lines nobody would know the difference as long as you put in a resistor so you don't get a fault code.
> The only thing that valve does is open and close the dv.
> There has to be someone in ca that has done this that can chime in and help you out.


 Sound good breh. I'll look around unless someone wants to help out here! :thumbup: I'll see what I can find out. Ill Post updates ASAP


----------



## redrider825 (Aug 13, 2009)

Im in cali and you can get away the the n249 delete no problem. I actually have my n249, combi, and SAI deleted and was able to pass CA smog legitimately (meaning I didn't have to tip anyone) but it was a task.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

redrider825 said:


> Im in cali and you can get away the the n249 delete no problem. I actually have my n249, combi, and SAI deleted and was able to pass CA smog legitimately (meaning I didn't have to tip anyone) but it was a task.


 tips or ideas on how to start this process?? began to take my mani off, (then it got dark) theres a sload of lines , would be much simpler to rif them all


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

You don't need to take the manifold off, if you already have you might as well polish that sh*t while it's off you just need to undo the black bracket on the front and you can get to everything. 
Search n249 bypass 
There is a good diy on another site, if I can find it again I'll post it for you.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/265883.aspx 

I think in the diy he left it on the bracket so he could still plug it in and not get a code (I'm not about to read it) but you can completely remove it and place a resistor in the plug. You will need to search for the right resistor because I can't remember what the rating is.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks breh!!!!! gettin gready to start this process, my mani is only half off 
if i dont HAVE to i wont take it off, kinda lazy! 
im a bit stuck though mate, maybe you can help me. 
i realize virtually every line down there needs to be changed, but i seem a bit overwhelmed as to know which hose goes where, basically should i just rip out/replace as i go? oh, ALL of the lines down there need to be replaced right??? :banghead::banghead::banghead: 
lastly there is a lrge elbow down there, and exhaust runs through it, how do i know? mine is corroded in half... whats that piece called or id for it? might as well fix it while im at it. poo.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

ps ive been searching all week, yet not many people know apparently...


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

The elbow is the start of your pcv system, look at the picture below for part numbers and save it to your computer because I'll delete it soon to make room on my photobucket. 

For the other hoses pretty much just route them like in the diy and it will remove all of them besides for one going from the manifold -> check valve -> n211 -> hard metal vacuum line. At that point you can also remove the vacuum box thing on top of the fourth coil.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

hithard02 said:


> The elbow is the start of your pcv system, look at the picture below for part numbers and save it to your computer because I'll delete it soon to make room on my photobucket.
> 
> For the other hoses pretty much just route them like in the diy and it will remove all of them besides for one going from the manifold -> check valve -> n211 -> hard metal vacuum line. At that point you can also remove the vacuum box thing on top of the fourth coil.


 got it saved breh! :thumbup: 
will an elbow type hose with the same id work?? 
as for the rest i think i can handle now! :thumbup:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

With a good imagination any thing will work. you could probably ghetto rig it some how. 
The 034 motorsports hose replaces the elbow, t housing, and lower breather hose for $70. 
It's a great hose but I think the people at 034 are worse than a cluster of a$$ hemorrhoids. 
GL


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

hithard02 said:


> With a good imagination any thing will work. you could probably ghetto rig it some how.
> The 034 motorsports hose replaces the elbow, t housing, and lower breather hose for $70.
> It's a great hose but I think the people at 034 are worse than a cluster of a$$ hemorrhoids.
> GL


 lmmfao 
im gonna order one, but im gonna ghetto rig some shii while it gets here, gonna chip this mofo, would like to have it COMPLETE before and after it gets chipped, ya know?? 
hopefully i can get all this done before noon tomorrow:banghead:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

When I went to replace some hoses on my car the previous owner just had that elbow wrapped in duct tape to keep it together. 
Search on here and you might be able to get the hose for cheaper. 
Even f'n around and taking your time so you do everything right it should only take a couple hours and you can get the resistor at radio shack if you can find which one you need on here. 
Make sure it's all fixed before you chip it or it's just going to run even worse.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

thats exactly why im fixing it. 
the pos previous"owner" cut most of the lines, and simply shoved a tube and clamped both ends to make it seem like one again.:banghead: 
i need this fixed asap, and i wanna do it right, avoid further headaches:thumbup: 
will do, if i happen to get stuck somewhere, ill be sure to hop on and post pics. 
this is the beauty of the vortex:laugh:


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

The vac lines are easy. Do one at a time and you will be fine. 

If you want to do the deletes here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-up-Engine-bay...Removing-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP 

That is the best diy on the forums for it. Just know in CA, you may get away with it, you may not. Personally, I left mine on the entire time I lived there. No point stressin when smog time comes.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

hithard02 said:


>


 That is a clean looking bay except for that ugly rtv seeping out from under the valve cover:what:. You don't need to put rtv all over the gasket to get it to seal. Only in a few key spots. 
Your bay does look nice tho:thumbup::beer:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks, I'm very slowly getting it cleaned up. I'll run a razor down the silicone beads to clean it up. 
I read so many thread saying don't use rtv, do put rtv, put it on both sides, put it on one side, so just to be safe I slapped some on to make sure it wouldn't leak.


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

alright brehs. 
got it all done. being cali, i just left all the hoses on  
just need to replace the fat elbow for th epcv system. 
you guys know where to get a good one?? 
efff the dealer, they arent worth even trying.:laugh:


----------



## xjorgeypoox (Aug 22, 2011)

think i got the right one on ecs. lol 
also bought the APR R1dv, boostgauge with center mount steering wheel pod for the gauge, and a fmic. (my dv is going to the crapper, beggining to flutter a bit:banghead 
so much for going to get chipped next weekend eh?:laugh:


----------

